# EZ Press



## Doby (May 2, 2006)

Can anyone give me some advice on using this?

Specifically,

Time, Temp & Paper reccomendations.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

Can you clarify? What is EZ Press?


----------



## Doby (May 2, 2006)

JoshEllsworth said:


> Can you clarify? What is EZ Press?


Here it is:

heatpressplans.com

I bought one already made off eBay. Let me know your thoughts!


----------



## Muncheys (Dec 27, 2005)

I started with one of those home made presses on ebay they are good if your on a budget. The platen is an electronic gridle made for cooking. You might notice that you will get hot spots or burned yellow spots on your shirts or transfers. It is caused because the gridles heating element does not cover the whole surface like a regular heat press. The heat from the gridle will be hotter in different areas and will not give you an even or consistant heat acroos the surface. 

I used my home made press for a month and saved enough money for a Phoenix heat press. With the Phoenix press I don't have to worry about hot spots, burned spots, uneven pressure or uneven heat. I press a couple of hundred shirts a month and the only damaged shirts i have is when my suppliers send me a shirt that has something wrong with it already.


----------



## Doby (May 2, 2006)

Bummer.  Was it that awful? He got excellent feedback on his eBay account about it...


----------



## Muncheys (Dec 27, 2005)

No, it wasn't bad at all that little gridle press helped me establish my business.


----------



## Doby (May 2, 2006)

I would like to at least make my money back with it. That's good news. I went and checked his feedback again and it looks like people are happy with it. I figure if it works with an IRON this thing should work...

What paper worked for you? I am looking at the Trans Jet II

What temp / time worked for you?

I've been using 300 for 30 seconds, and getting close.

Very happy to meet someone who used it!


----------



## djmus (May 15, 2006)

i was thinkin of buyin that on ebay, but i think i wanna make it myself. does anyoen know where i can get plans?

also what are you guys reviews about this? for first timers? worth it?

thank you


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

The link upthread has the plans for $25.


----------



## racinggrafx (May 1, 2006)

Solmu said:


> The link upthread has the plans for $25.


I tried buying the plans and the guy refunded my money, he said he wasn't selling the plans anymore because he would rather I bought it already made by him.


----------



## djmus (May 15, 2006)

anyone have info to make this? can't buy the guide from the guy he is not offering it anymore. i would like to see how this works out. under 50 bucks i could probally make my profit back if this goes allright. then save up fro a professional one.


----------



## Doby (May 2, 2006)

djmus said:


> anyone have info to make this? can't buy the guide from the guy he is not offering it anymore. i would like to see how this works out. under 50 bucks i could probally make my profit back if this goes allright. then save up fro a professional one.


Save up and get a real press. I think I got this one working...it turns out (I think) that the temperature gauge is waaaay off. By like 100+ degrees. I tried it on some scrap JetLite (the page that worked), and by golly it did not burn the shirt and about 98 percent of the time 99% of it came off. I used 300 and not so much pressure and it seemed to work. I still haven't gotten any more sample paper to really make a determination, but I think I may have arrived.

This is what I have been doing lately to test that is better than going through all the shirts that I have been blowing:

I cut up little squares of the shirt and fold them in half.

I cut up the paper into little squares and test those.

Kinda like making shirts for mice. This way I can test and test and test. 

When I get the sample paper I will post my findings. 

But, as for you my young friend...I seriously recommend: don't try this at home.

Start off on the right foot and don't screw around. You won't save money, you'll only aggravate yourself and waste money trying to figure out how to use it. If I had to do it again, I would never have bought this thing. It's also very dangerous as the griddle part is unstable and spins around and is very likely a fire hazard. I think it would be near impossible for me to foist this thing on someone else if I wanted to sell it. REAL presses hold their value. I spent like $168 on this thing.

I, too, wanted to just get my hands wet. If I had to do it over again, I would, (and maybe will get) the Mighty Press 11 x 15. They have it at Coastal for $475 and that includes shipping. I seen the Might Press Light 11 x 15 for $386 plus shipping with two teflon sheet protector things (around $400 altogether). It comes with warranties and such.

Please don't make the mistake I made in trying to get by. You'll pay in the end. PLUS: The guy on eBay that makes the EZ-PRESS was VERY MEAN AND NASTY to deal with.

DON'T DO IT! Start off right! I know it's not what you want to hear, neither did I and paid the price!

-Newbie Doby


----------



## Doby (May 2, 2006)

I put the EZ press up on Craig's List (L.A.). I hate this thing.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Doby said:


> I put the EZ press up on Craig's List (L.A.). I hate this thing.


That makes great sales copy


----------



## Doby (May 2, 2006)

No! Don't buy it! If you are on this board you do not want this thing! Not even from me! Sorry, I did not mean to advertise I was selling it!


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

I think you should have donated it and got credit for the donation. You could have given it to a school or even goodwill and got the credit for donation. I think if someone buys it then your going to be hearing from them...


----------



## cutme (Oct 4, 2008)

i bought both of my insta brand presses off craigslist. the older (bigger) one was $150, and the newer one was $100. they both work perfectly. my friend and i were playing dueling heat presses last weekend. you just have to do a daily search in your area for "heat press". i just missed out on a free one once.

bb


----------



## Grimwood (Sep 25, 2009)

I have been doing a lot of research considering the possibilities of making a quality heat press. I even visited a manufacturer and saw the whole process (took the tour) so to speak. Really their isn't that much involved in making a good heat press. I am not going to go into detail about how everything works because most of the people that read this forum already know how these things work. I purchased a Stahls Maxx 16 X 20 and then a man in my area had a Stahls Hotronix 16 X 20 that he couldn't get to power up. So i took it off his hands for 100 bucks and i went into reverse engineering it. Really their isn't that much to them. Getting quality products to work with might be an issue but i will make another thread posting my progress on this project. I am going to start from nothing and try to make a real heat press not a griddle one. Wish me luck.

Thanks


----------



## 180Wellness.com (Jun 18, 2010)

I have read every post I can find on this EZ Press. First, lets not jump the gun becuase it looks like we made it together in woodshop. 

I have used it to make over 30 shirts (2 months old). Those vary from putting our 180 Wellness logo on staff and client shirts, to making my own custom Crazy Eddie shirt. They have been washed, picked at with finger nails, etc. There has been zero messed up transfers or burns. None have even slighly peeled off. The press works. I agree that it is not for "pros" as it is not a $1000 piece of equipment. I also understand the desire to make fun of it. However, I like it, and my wardrobe has never been more artistic. 

Paper: Jetpro SS Active
Press: EZ Press


----------



## ukracer (Feb 11, 2010)

Grimwood said:


> I have been doing a lot of research considering the possibilities of making a quality heat press. I even visited a manufacturer and saw the whole process (took the tour) so to speak. Really their isn't that much involved in making a good heat press. I am not going to go into detail about how everything works because most of the people that read this forum already know how these things work. I purchased a Stahls Maxx 16 X 20 and then a man in my area had a Stahls Hotronix 16 X 20 that he couldn't get to power up. So i took it off his hands for 100 bucks and i went into reverse engineering it. Really their isn't that much to them. Getting quality products to work with might be an issue but i will make another thread posting my progress on this project. I am going to start from nothing and try to make a real heat press not a griddle one. Wish me luck.
> 
> Thanks


Did you ever get anywhere on making a decent heat press. 

I have been looking around on youtube and other places and the details/information on creating a decent heat press are few and far between.

I was hoping for info on a pneumatic press but cant locate any info on even standard ones. I feel sure that a decent press could be made for less than are being asked for the top of the range presses.

Plattens and timers replacing the chinese electronics could well breath new life into the better designed chinese offerings. But I cant find much info on these either lol


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

FYI. this thread started about SEVEN years ago and I have not heard of any doing anything commercially viable with a converted waffle iron


----------



## ukracer (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi I have been looking at a press design. BUT whilst I can get the metal work side sorted I am looking for info in compressed air mechanicals and also Plattens and timers But I cant find much info on these either. Its almost as if nothing exists.

Many of the cheap chinese presses are actually dangerous and a complete re wire and pat test etc, together in some cases with upgraded plattens and timers would be a godsend fro some people. It seems to be a bit of a closed shop on info regarding this sort of stuff though 

Regards Andy T


----------

